# New, nervous and nauseous (on Progynova...)



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

So pleased to have found this forum!

Currently crawling my way through my 1st IVF cycle (Homerton Fertility Centre). I'm 36, DH is 38, and we'd been TTC for 5-ish years. Finally found out I had stage IV endo, so 2 laps later we're getting around to what we should have done ages ago...

I've been put on the short (Cetrotide) protocol with oestrogen priming. Just finished 8 days of Progynova 8mg (should've been 11, but advised to stop due to side-effects - migraine, nausea, vomiting, etc., oh, and insomnia, hence the 4am post...), and hopefully should move on to Gonal-F the day after tomorrow. 

Very nervous about the stimming drugs' side effects after the Progynova experience, but miraculously no longer freaked out by the injections themselves, thanks to a really successful course of CBT for needle phobia (free through Waltham Forest IAPT, if anyone is in the area).

Any embryos will be frozen, and FET should take place early 2016 after 3 months' of Gonapeptyl to quieten down the endometriosis as much as poss. All in all, I'm going to have to learn to be patient  

Really look forward to hearing about everyone else's experiences! I'll be around on FF a lot - nerves & hormones mean I can't seem to think/talk/dream about anything else at the mo...

Loads of love & best wishes xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

Welcome! 

I too have endometriosis and had a long down reg on prostap before a cycle, you do learn to be patient and I always say a day in TTC land is among long in real time, it sure feels it! 

Huge good luck and I hope you feel better soon 

L xx


----------



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Lilly,

Thanks so much for the welcome!

Stupidly scared about the stimming, so it's great to hear it goes by quickly. Might have to buy flak jackets for DH and pet dog, as I reckon I'll be an emotional nightmare   Seem to react strongly to all hormone treatment - I have multiple witnesses to the fact that I regressed to my impossibly sulky teenage self on progesterone...

Will do my best to cultivate patience  

xxxx


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Rabbit and welcome! 

Sorry to hear about the side effects that your experiencing. Hope it doesn't continue on the Gonal F.

I'm going to be on the Cetrotide cycle as well!
There's a Homerton thread thats well used. You might want to post on there as well. There's been quite a few ladies recently who have had FET. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330216.1000

Hope the link works.

Take care, x


----------



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi andade,

Thanks so much for the Homerton thread link - I'll head over there next! I gather things vary a lot from clinic to clinic, so it'll be great to hear others' experiences.

Good luck with the Cetrotide cycle too! Not sure what to expect yet, but it would be lovely to stay in touch.


Fingers crossed & best wishes xxx


----------

